# Uhm, do Amano shrimp eat other shrimps?



## Achilles1 (3 Jan 2017)

I caught my Amano shrimp chewing on the remains of a crystal red shrimp. Are they known to do that? They are a lot bigger than the crystal red so I could understand that they consider them prey. it would be a shame considering the high price of shrimps at my LFS.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MrHidley (3 Jan 2017)

They'll eat anything that is dead/dying in my experience. I've had them team up to go after a weak fish once or twice.


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Jan 2017)

Amanos can be very aggressive, which is why I don't keep them; it's likely that the crystal red was already dead, but I honestly wouldnt be surprised if the amano simply preyed on it from my experience


----------



## sgdiscus (17 Jan 2017)

+1 on Amanos being aggressive. 

The Amanos in my tank will swim up towards the surface during feeding time. I have felt the sting of one or two Amanos on my hand when I am doing my weekly water changes. The largest one in my tank is about 5 cm excluding the feelers. I have never seen Amanos going after living fishes/shrimps. But I have observed a crew of about 5 to 6 Amanos clean up a small dead fish (1 inch) within 1 hour to just skeleton.


----------

